# FUMC Or Gap Year For Shifa?



## Kainat Zaffar (Oct 5, 2013)

I GOT IN FAUJI FOUNDATION BUT ...WANTED TO GO TO SHIFA INTERNATIONAL...JUST FOR THE USMLE THINGI...HEARD THEY ARE GUIDED WELL FOR USMLE.......WHAT SHOULD I DO..PLEASE ,I NEED A GENUINE ADVICE ....


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

What I would advise you according to my little experience, never leave an oppertunity if you have gotten it, 2ndly gap year always proves to be bad...FUMC is really an awesome place...go for it


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Dont waste your year. If you really think you need to go to a college which will guide you the best for USMLE preparation then apply for Aga Khan.
To be honest i know people also get residency in USA after studying from a government college or colleges which FUMC is better than. It depends on your hard work and USMLE scores


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Kainat Zaffar said:


> I GOT IN FAUJI FOUNDATION BUT ...WANTED TO GO TO SHIFA INTERNATIONAL...JUST FOR THE USMLE THINGI...HEARD THEY ARE GUIDED WELL FOR USMLE.......WHAT SHOULD I DO..PLEASE ,I NEED A GENUINE ADVICE ....


You can even appear for USMLE after grad from FUMC, since it is recognized by WHO. Shifa actually teaches based on the american curriculem, that is why it might have an edge in preparing you for usmle. I'm gonna be attending FUMC Mbbs session this year and i do plan on starting my USMLE fromt he 3rd year onwards. I'd recommend you to not waste a year for something that can be done either way, since I've wasted a year and its definitely not worth it.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> You can even appear for USMLE after grad from FUMC, since it is recognized by WHO. Shifa actually teaches based on the american curriculem, that is why it might have an edge in preparing you for usmle. I'm gonna be attending FUMC Mbbs session this year and i do plan on starting my USMLE fromt he 3rd year onwards. I'd recommend you to not waste a year for something that can be done either way, since I've wasted a year and its definitely not worth it.


i agree with this ^
Maybe we should start a thread later for the students who want to give USMLE Step 1 during their 3rd year.


----------



## Kainat Zaffar (Oct 5, 2013)

Well yes i guess you all r right ........i should go for fumc .......and for usmle we can plan when the time comes ...anyways loads of thanks for the advice ....


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Kainat Zaffar said:


> Well yes i guess you all r right ........i should go for fumc .......and for usmle we can plan when the time comes ...anyways loads of thanks for the advice ....


Your welcome and good luck


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

acre look. taking a gap year isnt as bad as it sounds. what you decide now is gonna effect the next 50 years of your life so just take a moment to look at the bigger picture.....i was in a very similar position last year. what you should do is that you should join a medical college this year and then re apply whereever you want next year. if youre really wanna go abroad then shifa and aku are the best choice for you..


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

danger boy said:


> acre look. taking a gap year isnt as bad as it sounds. what you decide now is gonna effect the next 50 years of your life so just take a moment to look at the bigger picture.....i was in a very similar position last year. what you should do is that you should join a medical college this year and then re apply whereever you want next year. if youre really wanna go abroad then shifa and aku are the best choice for you..


i agree it can hv an impact on your career but in the end its WHERE you specialise from and in WHICH FIELD you specialise in which matters to the hospitals.
A gap year can be a painful story. Its definitely not worth sitting at home for 365 days and not progressing in your career. However if someone rejects FUMC for Aga Khan or a very good foreign med school then its a personal choice (makes sense too).
Joining a medical college and reapplying to favourite med school sounds better. 

By the way i have already been selected in AMC. Cheers


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Acer said:


> i agree it can hv an impact on your career but in the end its WHERE you specialise from and in WHICH FIELD you specialise in which matters to the hospitals.
> A gap year can be a painful story. Its definitely not worth sitting at home for 365 days and not progressing in your career. However if someone rejects FUMC for Aga Khan or a very good foreign med school then its a personal choice (makes sense too).
> Joining a medical college and reapplying to favourite med school sounds better.
> 
> By the way i have already been selected in AMC. Cheers


Congratulations mate ! Taking a Gap is indeed painful and yet you can grad from any uni under WHO, clear the USMLE and still practice in the states or abroad. It's still a personal choice what so ever.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

templartehpro said:


> Congratulations mate ! Taking a Gap is indeed painful and yet you can grad from any uni under WHO, clear the USMLE and still practice in the states or abroad. It's still a personal choice what so ever.


Thanks mate. Congrats to you too.
Exactly my point ^


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't understand why you people are so much after USMLE. Speculation has it that, by 2016 US will probably be a closed door for Foreign Residents. Set your aim to go to a college where you guys will get better medical education. Colleges never help in getting residencies, your knowledge and perseverance helps only. American system isn't followed anywhere in Pakistan. And the highest number of graduates getting residencies abroad are from KEMU. Neither Shifa nor AKU. And, honestly you shouldn't waste an year for Shifa. I would have suggested you for a gap year if your aim was to get into a government school but, not for Shifa. FUMC is a good place too.

- - - Updated - - -

Do you guys know that Duke University has a medical college in Singapore called Duke-NUS and only one student last year got a residency match. Duke as we all know is one of the world's top universities, but their standard in Singapore wasn't equivalent to their campus in North Carolina. So, what matters is the quality of education. Not any medical school. The medical schools that do have their stakes are probably US's own, located in US. REST ALL ARE IN THE SAME CATEGORY.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Could you please elaborate? The US becoming closed off for us foreigners part?


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

That could be a possibility actually since more and more students from around the world including Europe are trying to get into US residencies. Last year, 49% of IMGs got in. I'm thinking of having a backup plan on where to study; UK and Australia seem like good options especially since the former has a limitation of 48 hr/week for residents unlike US where it is regularly 80+ hr/week (not to say that's bad but it's a LOT of work especially if you might be on call on the weekends). Downside is that for each country, you're going to be facing a slaughter of many many board exams :? However IMO, US will always be the best place for residencies and further medical education.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I see. 
Could someone outline to me why a residency program in the US would out-do one in say, the UK/Europe/Australia? And couldnt you just go to the US after residency in another country, which would be easier anyway perhaps?


----------



## tahirtayyab (Jun 14, 2013)

Residency isn't easy anywhere. It takes utmost dedication and wise sacrifice wherever you'll be. The US is the best place for medical education since doctors there are very respected and someone can easily get a job anywhere in the world (there might be some exceptions to that like in some places in Europe). My dad did residency there and got jobs in Pakistan, UAE and Saudi Arabia with ease. The US will NOT accept residencies from outside (not sure about Canada. I think the state of California accepts their residencies) but they may count for some credits like stripping months or maybe a year but you definitely must go over the whole procedure of applying again for the program and competing with other students. You could have an edge especially since you've got experience from another country and have knowledge of the health care system there which you can use in interviews.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I see...but arent other countries, Australia especially comes to mind, that are just as rewarding as the US to doctors, both financially and experience wise?

Also, perhaps we should make a different thread for this discussion


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Well the thing with US is that, their residency positions aren't increasing but, their own medical graduates are increasing so much so that their graduate number is roughly going to equal their residency slot number by 2016. They have no plan on increasing the residency slots anytime soon because that requires tons of money. Obama administration increased the present class room size by 30% and new medical colleges were made. The only IMGs who still would stand a chance are going to be the Caribbean Medical Graduates since they rotate in US. Rest, it will be a closed door. 

Getting residency in Australia and UK is already very difficult as they are facing the same problem with their residency to graduate ratio. The only way you can go there is to complete your Royal College certification from your own country and then to go to these countries as a Specialist that too is pretty rare. I'm telling you the reality. You can chevk internet for the authenticity of the information I provided.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah I see. Well I'll definitely look into this info, my own personal goal was to head to the states ASAP after I graduated. Thanks for the heads up though


----------

